# Target for the weekend!



## Mattuk

This chap will do for a start!


----------



## On a call

Fallow for dinner anyone ?


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Is that your stand in the left side of the wood line?


----------



## Mattuk

Oh yes!







:roflmao:


----------



## On a call

that deer better


----------



## Mattuk

He's got to show up yet!


----------



## youngdon

Good luck Matt. It may be over by now.


----------



## Mattuk

I left it for tomorrow night.


----------



## ebbs

Man Matt you're getting me pumped for a trip over there. Next year might be the year!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good luck Bud!!!!!!!! shoot'em dead---------sb*


----------



## bones44

Whack 'em n stack 'em !!


----------



## Mattuk

ebbs said:


> Man Matt you're getting me pumped for a trip over there. Next year might be the year!


Anytime!

I'll do my best Skip!


----------



## Mattuk

Well I never did see him sat in there Saturday night all I saw was a doe and a few 100 rabbits!

Where I sat last night I saw 4 badgers and 4 foxes out on the stubble!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

That sounds like a blast just picking off foxes and rabbits!


----------



## Mattuk

Best night on bunnies I think was just over 200, haven't shot them for years.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Do you eat them Matt? I would rather rabbit than chicken! We dont eat wild rabbits until after the first frost though due to skin parasites so I raise my own.


----------



## Mattuk

I haven't eaten rabbit for years. You don't get myxomatosis over there do you?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myxomatosis


----------



## destructive_mechanic

I've yet to some across it but thats not to say that it doesnt exist.


----------



## Mattuk

If you had it you'd know about it! When it was first introduced over here it knocked out 90% of the rabbit population in the UK, I think I'm right with in saying that. Now they have built up an immunity against it but it still whacks the crap out of them from time to time.


----------



## bones44

I bet all those carcasses make for some great bait !!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Heck yeah! pile them up and sit over them!


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> If you had it you'd know about it! When it was first introduced over here it knocked out 90% of the rabbit population in the UK, I think I'm right with in saying that. Now they have built up an immunity against it but it still whacks the crap out of them from time to time.


That's a pretty interesting article from wiki on the disease Matt. Thanks for that.


----------



## Mattuk

Its a horrible disease Don and I wish it had never been introduced over here. A rabbit with it is a very sorry sight to see.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah it looks pretty bad and the animals suffer quite a bit as I read it. I can definitly see wanting to rid your property of them but holey moley.


----------



## Mattuk

A horrible way to go. Poor little sods.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Its sounds like you guys are still over run with them though


----------



## Mattuk

Oh god yes, millions of the little sods!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

It makes for a great fox population though!


----------



## Mattuk

Even more so when most shot rabbits aren't picked up!


----------



## youngdon

All that rain produces a lot of food for the rabbits, which produce a lot of food for the foxes, which produce a lot more fox for Matt to shoot.


----------



## Mattuk

Well its a dirty job but someone's got to do it!


----------



## youngdon

Did you harvest that deer yet ?


----------



## Mattuk

Harvest ? No I haven't shot it yet.


----------



## youngdon

Sorry !! So Matt are that deers guts on your shoes yet !![little ******* guy chawin' tabacky]


----------



## Mattuk

I'm sorry Don I just didn't think I'd hear you use the term harvest! It seems to be a word to please non hunters or the anti's!?


----------



## youngdon

i use it because that's what I feel it is with deer and elk and such. Coyotes no, we kill them ! Unless you are collecting fur then I guess you would be harvesting them as well.


----------



## Mattuk

Then I'm sorry Don to have joked about it, harvest it is.


----------



## youngdon

No need to be sorry Matt. I don't say or do much on purpose to please people other than the wife of course.


----------



## Mattuk

I wouldn't say that Don at all. A lot of what you say makes me smile and laugh. Then there's all the kind words you have to say of which I'm very grateful.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah that just comes natural though. My point is that I don't try to do it(read.... brown nose, suck up, butt kisser)


----------



## Mattuk

Talk about knocking the gloss off things!


----------



## youngdon

Don't get me wrong Matt, I mean every word of what I type... other than the teasing stuff. No hidden meanings or agendas.


----------



## Mattuk

I know you do!


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Harvest ? No I haven't shot it yet.


 Its a treehugger friendly term, being used politically correct; as they are probably in our midst as well reading what we have to say.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Even more so when most shot rabbits aren't picked up!


 If a fox eats one with the disease, does it contract some version of it as well? or is it species specific?


----------



## Mattuk

Its only rabbits that are effected by it.


----------



## Antlerz22

Mattuk said:


> Its only rabbits that are effected by it.


Glad to hear that, it would decimate a good portion of a food chain including birds of prey etc...if it did.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> I haven't eaten rabbit for years. You don't get myxomatosis over there do you?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Myxomatosis


Antlerz Google the disease. The wiki story is informative to say the least, and just goes to show you that stupidity has been around for a while.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

So whats the word on that deer? Have you been out after it again? Come on Matt, you are the only person with a hunting season and decent conditions right now! We are all living vicariously through you!


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry guy's I've not been out for a few nights.


----------



## ReidRH

I would love to take a Fallow! Good Luck Matt!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Richard, I'm sure he and I will say hello soon!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Man, I hope you get it! Have you had it back on cam or anything? I was watching some red stag hunting in New Zealand this morning and it had me thinking about you. Do you have those anywhere near your neck of the woods?


----------



## Mattuk

No I've been a little on the quiet side the last few days. We have Red's an hour from here, I use to work as a gamekeeper on an estate there, we shot stags up to 18 points and weighing 500lb + dressed out on there.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Wow, that job would be awesome! They would have had to run me off from a job like that or I would have retired! Are the ones an hour away wild or penned?


----------



## Mattuk

Wild very wild.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Thats good stuff! Do you have access to any property where they are located?


----------



## youngdon

That's a nice rack (hey I said it and didn't get slapped) and a pretty good sized animal too.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> That's a nice rack (hey I said it and didn't get slapped).


Its a compliment if only they knew it! (no little yellow guy for this!)


----------



## Mattuk

destructive_mechanic said:


> Thats good stuff! Do you have access to any property where they are located?


I'll just stay silent on that for the moment.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Niiiiiiice... copy that buddy!


----------



## Mattuk

Well it might be nothing but it could be something special!


----------



## destructive_mechanic

Well I def hope it winds up being what you want it to be!


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you.


----------



## youngdon

I bet I know what it is !


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah I know you do!







I'm not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Mattuk

He's still in there. There was one photo that was to poor to post but it showed 4 prickets on it! I'll be saying hello tonight!


----------

